# Pressurized Co2 set up problem...



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Trying to set up my system and its not working... have everything and trying to get it to 10psi and it wont. Turn it clockwise and it goes down and starts leaking out of the side of the regulator where there is some hole - does not leak where it attaches to the tank. Turn it counter clockwise and it goes up a tiny bit but not close to 10. what am i doing wrong? Watched vids on youtube, and according to them im doing everything right


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have a leak when your opening it, there is probably a leak even when its turned down. Check all your fittings to make sure it isn't leaking somewhere.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

susankat said:


> If you have a leak when your opening it, there is probably a leak even when its turned down. Check all your fittings to make sure it isn't leaking somewhere.


there is only a leak when i turn it all the way clockwise. Its a Milwaukee.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

GeminiPrincess said:


> Trying to set up my system and its not working... have everything and trying to get it to 10psi and it wont. Turn it clockwise and it goes down and starts leaking out of the side of the regulator where there is some hole - does not leak where it attaches to the tank. Turn it counter clockwise and it goes up a tiny bit but not close to 10. what am i doing wrong? Watched vids on youtube, and according to them im doing everything right



Do you have picture of your set up? I might be of help if I sees it...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A pic will help. Are you talking about the knob used to regulate the pressure? Are you trying to do this with or without the valve on the tank open?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

ok i was wrong its not that its not going up to 10 - i think. Its all the way up even if i lower it all the way. Its past the 10 in what im going to call the "empty no number zone". After realizing this i tested my luck and plugged it in for 5 min. No bubbles. Here are pics


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is your output pressure maxed? Turn the tank valve off and disconnect and see which way the needle moves when you release it. The air you hear escaping may be the safety valve relasing because it is set too high. Also, have you turned the needle valve open? It is the little gold colored wheel on the right side bottom of the setup - next to your bubble counter.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is your check valve installed the right direction? The output psi should be read on those inner numbers. The ones going to 140. I have the exact same gauges on my AZOO regulator.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Earth to Gemini.....


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry was eating dinner and trading valentines with my family lol let me go upstairs and look


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

ooooooook mr impatient  So i undid the regulator from the tank. Big whooshing sound and the gauge on the right didn't move still stuck where it was in the picture above. The left gauge went down to 0. The needle valve was open. The checkvalve should be right unless they marked it wrong.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, sorry. Hook it back up, open the tank valve and try adjusting the black handle to get some deflection on the output pressure gauge. See if you can get it to move at all...go all the way to the stops if need be. If air starts to escape out of that hole, which should be an overpressure relief valve, I would say that your gauge is faulty.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

did all that and the left gauge never moves unless i actually move the gauge itself.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Disconnect at the check valve end and see if you hear air coming out...be sure to plug it in.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

nope, no sound. it did click when i plugged it in though


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

that is the last time i buy anything off Fishbox...really freakin pissed. I saved and saved for this stupid set up and it doesn't even freakin work. Happy Valentines day lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds defective to me. Buy new or used?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

All test had done, I agree with jrman83 . It is defective indeed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so have to ask...what is fishbox? If it is a public site where poeple sell used items, then go back to the person youbought it from and ask for a refund. If they refuse to do it, publicly criticize them.

I know it can't be located in somewhere spectacular, lol? Houston fish box maybe?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its things like this that scare me about pressurized CO2.Though I want one terribly.I agree,contact the seller and demand a refund.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Its things like this that scare me about pressurized CO2.Though I want one terribly.I agree,contact the seller and demand a refund.


What is the scary part? They are pretty darn reliable systems. Get one with a solenoid and a timer and it minimizes any chance of things that can go wrong.


----------

